# When therapy isn't an option?



## synergy (Jun 18, 2005)

I've been perusing the forums here, and I see the refrain "seek professional help" or "see a counselor" or "get therapy" in a lot of threads. But therapy is awfully expensive...

In BC, the only therapy/counseling that I could find that's available at less than $90-150/hr that *isn't* for special groups (youth, seniors, disabled, veterans, etc) is "urgent care." My experience with this was not positive, one must be dangerous in a manner that is deemed just short of need for inpatient care (even then, there's a month long waiting period), and therapy comes with a 12-week limitation, after which, you're on your own. I tried this two years ago, and was given no referrals of any sort. Just a pat on the back, a good-luck handshake, and a piece of paper with the address to a hospital emergency department.

I'm still depressed, though the suicidal urges come and go with varying intensities.

What do I need to do to get help? Win the lottery? Hang out in high places? It seems rather absurd that I will not be taken seriously until I'm in the morgue, but I've concluded it must be the case nevertheless.


----------



## synergy (Jun 18, 2005)

I've been perusing the forums here, and I see the refrain "seek professional help" or "see a counselor" or "get therapy" in a lot of threads. But therapy is awfully expensive...

In BC, the only therapy/counseling that I could find that's available at less than $90-150/hr that *isn't* for special groups (youth, seniors, disabled, veterans, etc) is "urgent care." My experience with this was not positive, one must be dangerous in a manner that is deemed just short of need for inpatient care (even then, there's a month long waiting period), and therapy comes with a 12-week limitation, after which, you're on your own. I tried this two years ago, and was given no referrals of any sort. Just a pat on the back, a good-luck handshake, and a piece of paper with the address to a hospital emergency department.

I'm still depressed, though the suicidal urges come and go with varying intensities.

What do I need to do to get help? Win the lottery? Hang out in high places? It seems rather absurd that I will not be taken seriously until I'm in the morgue, but I've concluded it must be the case nevertheless.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2005)

Some places do offer a sliding scale.  University clinics are often cheaper since they have their grad students working there as well.   The University of British Columbia's Psychology Clinic, for example, charges as low as $20:



> A sliding scale ranging from $60-$20/session is applied to services delivered by clinic teams.  These are substantially lower than the fee scales for private Registered Psychologists.
> UBC Psychology Clinic



In the US at least, many private therapists offer sliding scale fees as well.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 18, 2005)

Some places do offer a sliding scale.  University clinics are often cheaper since they have their grad students working there as well.   The University of British Columbia's Psychology Clinic, for example, charges as low as $20:



> A sliding scale ranging from $60-$20/session is applied to services delivered by clinic teams.  These are substantially lower than the fee scales for private Registered Psychologists.
> UBC Psychology Clinic



In the US at least, many private therapists offer sliding scale fees as well.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 18, 2005)

In addition to Daniel's suggestions, ask your family doctor about other lower cost options. For example, in Ottawa, apart from the University clinics, there are also a couple of organizations like Catholic Family Services who offer some services at low cost.

Many counselors will offer a sliding fee scale too, as Daniel mentioned. However, for several reasons, this isn't openly advertised -- the only way to find out is to ask and that can be done in a phone call.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 18, 2005)

In addition to Daniel's suggestions, ask your family doctor about other lower cost options. For example, in Ottawa, apart from the University clinics, there are also a couple of organizations like Catholic Family Services who offer some services at low cost.

Many counselors will offer a sliding fee scale too, as Daniel mentioned. However, for several reasons, this isn't openly advertised -- the only way to find out is to ask and that can be done in a phone call.


----------



## Meagan (Jun 19, 2005)

Dr Baxter,

Do you know if a sliding fee scale is also available in the Montreal area or west island area and do you know anyone in particular?


----------



## Meagan (Jun 19, 2005)

Dr Baxter,

Do you know if a sliding fee scale is also available in the Montreal area or west island area and do you know anyone in particular?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't know much at all specifically about the availability and practices of therapists in Montreal, Meagan. However, I would guess that this is an option for people in most places. The only way to find out would be to check the phone book -- it's possible that some may include that information in the Yellow Pages listing but I'd guess that you'll need to call and ask directly whether this is an option.

I should also point out that many employer extended health care plans do reimburse at least part of such fees -- many people aren't aware of this but it's worth checking.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 19, 2005)

I don't know much at all specifically about the availability and practices of therapists in Montreal, Meagan. However, I would guess that this is an option for people in most places. The only way to find out would be to check the phone book -- it's possible that some may include that information in the Yellow Pages listing but I'd guess that you'll need to call and ask directly whether this is an option.

I should also point out that many employer extended health care plans do reimburse at least part of such fees -- many people aren't aware of this but it's worth checking.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 19, 2005)

I did find these online listings of psychologists in the Montreal area:

http://findabusiness.yellowpages.ca/mp/QC/MONTREQ2/0000000000000954510107200006.html  (Montreal Island - West)

http://www.montreal.servpro.ca/listcompht/30574/psychologist-service-professional.html


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 19, 2005)

I did find these online listings of psychologists in the Montreal area:

http://findabusiness.yellowpages.ca/mp/QC/MONTREQ2/0000000000000954510107200006.html  (Montreal Island - West)

http://www.montreal.servpro.ca/listcompht/30574/psychologist-service-professional.html


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2005)

I found the Argyle Institute in Montreal Canada: 



> The Argyle, a unique non-profit, charitable organization that was established in Montreal in 1982, to provide counselling and psychotherapy services, and to be a post-degree training facility for mental health professionals...Counseling and therapy are available on a sliding fee scale that is geared to the client's family annual income. Donate - The Argyle Institute


  (Google search term used: "montreal counseling sliding")


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2005)

I found the Argyle Institute in Montreal Canada: 



> The Argyle, a unique non-profit, charitable organization that was established in Montreal in 1982, to provide counselling and psychotherapy services, and to be a post-degree training facility for mental health professionals...Counseling and therapy are available on a sliding fee scale that is geared to the client's family annual income. Donate - The Argyle Institute


  (Google search term used: "montreal counseling sliding")


----------



## Meagan (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you both.  Dr Baxter I called a place after getting those links.  I have an appointment tomorrow at 5:15.  I wasn't going to do the yellow pages thing because I had a bad experience doing it that way.  2 years ago I paid 100$/hrly for a women who managed to get my file mixed up with someone else's and just wasn't able to give what I needed.  (Sorry I don't want to sound nasty, but its the truth). 

Daniel,  Thank you too.  I will check them out as well.  I am aware of my insurance policy limits at work (I'm the policy administrator) so this institute might be a solution to a problem I know I will run into very quickly.

Again, Thank you both!
Meagan


----------



## Meagan (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you both.  Dr Baxter I called a place after getting those links.  I have an appointment tomorrow at 5:15.  I wasn't going to do the yellow pages thing because I had a bad experience doing it that way.  2 years ago I paid 100$/hrly for a women who managed to get my file mixed up with someone else's and just wasn't able to give what I needed.  (Sorry I don't want to sound nasty, but its the truth). 

Daniel,  Thank you too.  I will check them out as well.  I am aware of my insurance policy limits at work (I'm the policy administrator) so this institute might be a solution to a problem I know I will run into very quickly.

Again, Thank you both!
Meagan


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 19, 2005)

Good luck, Meagan. And don't worry... no offense taken. I'm aware that there are bad apples in any profession, unfortunately.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 19, 2005)

Good luck, Meagan. And don't worry... no offense taken. I'm aware that there are bad apples in any profession, unfortunately.


----------



## synergy (Jun 20, 2005)

My PCP referred me to USTAT, who were... well, it was a horrible experience, anyway. I saw two places in the Yellow pages that mentioned a "sliding scale". Both were "not accepting any new clients at this time." Calling everyone else in the yellow pages will be more work than I feel up to at the moment.

I think I'll have to see if I can get more energy before I can take on that task. 

Thanks.


----------



## synergy (Jun 20, 2005)

My PCP referred me to USTAT, who were... well, it was a horrible experience, anyway. I saw two places in the Yellow pages that mentioned a "sliding scale". Both were "not accepting any new clients at this time." Calling everyone else in the yellow pages will be more work than I feel up to at the moment.

I think I'll have to see if I can get more energy before I can take on that task. 

Thanks.


----------

